# Help with our ad campaign



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Jacques-Andre from the Montreal Guitar Show here...

We are working on our ad campaign for next summer show and I was wandering if you would participate to a forum brainstorming?

The question is simple... 

*What would be the words you would use to describe a very large room full of the most sought after luthier guitars Acoustics or Solidbodies?*


Thanks!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

A sound mind
A sound reasoning
A sound room
A sound experience!

Come experience THE SOUND at the Montreal Guitar Show :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Guitartopia


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Heaven!

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Got Wood!?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually Jacques, in advertising you need both a "catch phrase" and a visual to go with it. it's the combination of both that will make for good advertising basicaly. ONe without the other won't realy work. first thing we learn in advertising in College..


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

al3d said:


> Actually Jacques, in advertising you need both a "catch phrase" and a visual to go with it. it's the combination of both that will make for good advertising basicaly. ONe without the other won't realy work. first thing we learn in advertising in College..


I totally agree... but at this stage, we are looking for inspiration... 

Thanks!


----------



## flatfive (Sep 28, 2009)

Although this is answering a question with a question(s)... I need a bit more info. to respond with ideas (my day job is a marketing type):


1. How many luthiers? Local? National or Worldwide?
2. Any master classes, guitar celebs or other related activities?
3. How many people attend?
4. Where in Montreal is the event located? Is the event tied in with any shows or other musical events?
5. What are the buying incentives offered by the luthiers...
- limited editions?
- discounted pricing ?
- custom designs?
6. Does the event co-market with any local hotel or other venues (ie: to attract the out of town folks)?
7. Any hi-lites from last year that you would want to mention?


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

I will answer your questions, but I am looking for first idea tha comes to mind, more for an inspiration for us...


1. How many luthiers? Local? National or Worldwide?

150 worldwide

2. Any master classes, guitar celebs or other related activities?
all of the above
3. How many people attend?
6000

4. Where in Montreal is the event located? Is the event tied in with any shows or other musical events?
Downtown part of the MOntreal Jazz fest

5. What are the buying incentives offered by the luthiers...
high end handmade-custom

6. Does the event co-market with any local hotel or other venues (ie: to attract the out of town folks)?
yes indeed with an international ad campaign

7. Any hi-lites from last year that you would want to mention?
It is seen as one of the top event of the sort in the world.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

An auditory arena

A room full of strings

Wood and steel - a sound experience

Hollow and solid - similar polar opposites.

.............

cheers

John


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Get a woody - no strings attached! LOL


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

What do 50 guitars, a girl, and desire breed?
50 ways to serenade your lover!


:wave: Montreal Guitar Show. Strings Attached!


Beach Boys only sang about good vibrations, here, we build them!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> I totally agree... but at this stage, we are looking for inspiration...
> 
> Thanks!


well..if you ever need real pro expertise, drop me a line, i'de be happy to help out.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

guitarjunky said:


> *What would be the words you would use to describe a very large room full of the most sought after luthier guitars Acoustics or Solidbodies?*



"Meet the Makers"


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

guitarjunky said:


> *What would be the words you would use to describe a very large room full of the most sought after luthier guitars Acoustics or Solidbodies?*


Sausage Fest.

TG


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's "stringalicious", baby!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Sausage Fest.
> 
> TG


Or we've got wood.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

> Sausage Fest.


In the city with the world's best bunskkjuw

I'll try later with something more serious9kkhhd

Andy


----------

